# thailand



## mikematt (Mar 22, 2010)

i am wanting to rent 2 or 3 bed appartment in pattaya

for 6 months

can anybody help please


thank u

mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

In your shoes I wouldn't try to rent in advance. Wait until you get there, find a pleasant, well-located guesthouse, then look around. That way you'll both get a decent deal - there are so many places to rent - and you'll be sure it's in the right place. Depending on how much you are looking to spend, there are many, many rentals available.


----------



## mikematt (Mar 22, 2010)

*Thanku*



frogblogger said:


> in your shoes i wouldn't try to rent in advance. Wait until you get there, find a pleasant, well-located guesthouse, then look around. That way you'll both get a decent deal - there are so many places to rent - and you'll be sure it's in the right place. Depending on how much you are looking to spend, there are many, many rentals available.



thank u for your reply
will i get any problems wiv visa


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Well you'll need to apply for a 60 day tourist visa in advance, extendable by a further 30 days once in LOS (for 1,900 baht). You can only get another 7 day extension to this after the 90 days is up (also 1,900 baht). To stay beyond that period you will need to go on fortnightly land border runs for a stamp in your passport, or get a cheap return flight to, say, Phnom Penh, which gives you a further month's stay in Thailand.

You used to be able to get the double tourist visa, with which you could stay a total of six months, but they did away with that last year I think.

Alternatively you can get a study visa if you register and pay for a six month course in advance, which the school will arrange.

In the UK itself the Thai consulate in Hull is a bit 'flexible'. But you're in Turkey, you say.


----------



## mikematt (Mar 22, 2010)

frogblogger said:


> Well you'll need to apply for a 60 day tourist visa in advance, extendable by a further 30 days once in LOS (for 1,900 baht). You can only get another 7 day extension to this after the 90 days is up (also 1,900 baht). To stay beyond that period you will need to go on fortnightly land border runs for a stamp in your passport, or get a cheap return flight to, say, Phnom Penh, which gives you a further month's stay in Thailand.
> 
> You used to be able to get the double tourist visa, with which you could stay a total of six months, but they did away with that last year I think.
> 
> ...


yes i am in turkey,, i was hoping to stay for 6months and if i was happy there
i would stay longer, but it appears to be hassle, are you permantly living there ? if so how you cope with visa problem ?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

There are many ways around it - please have a look at resent posts, I listed 8 ways just a few days ago on another post.


----------



## mikematt (Mar 22, 2010)

thank you,, but i cant see your advice anywhere


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/th...iving-thailand/42879-can-i-move-thailand.html


----------



## mikematt (Mar 22, 2010)

i am 51 does that make it easier ?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Over 50 you can go for a retirement visa (800k in the bank or 65k income per month or combination there of) - no work allowed though.


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

If your coming for Thailand on holiday, even longer term holidays, like 6 months, it's easiest to do it with Tourist Visas. For a 6 month holiday in Thailand, you will have to apply for a Tourist Visa before you get here, which will allow you to stay 60+30 days (a fee of 1900 baht after 60 days at the immigrations office). After your 90 days are up, you'll head for the nearest capital abroad (or places such as Penang), where you'll find an embassy to grant you another Tourist Visa. Then just repeat the procedure.


----------



## captainben (Mar 29, 2010)

or get married in bangkok in the morning you can get an o visa for 1 year 90 days mulitiple entry!!!


----------

